# Tackle Box



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi All,
I am getting into fishing (if you would care to find my other thread it'll tell you a bit more about why..) But that being said, I don't know what should constitute the necessities of a basic tackle box. I'd like to knock it out this weekend if I can, money is not a huge issue (but obviously I'm not about to go and drop $500+ on something). What are the basics that I should have in there?
Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You never mentioned what your target species is.

But for most Utah baitchuckers - you only need: lead sinkers, swivels, leader, #14/16 treble hooks, bottle of power bait. Or depending on your style: lead sinkers, swivels, leader, worm hooks, tub of worms. You can swap out sinkers for a bubble and fish topwater.

You can get all fancy if you want and substitute the hooks and bait for a Castmaster lure or two. Or you can go snobby and use a fly over the Castmaster ROFL

Really though any container that holds all of that works fine, even a ziplock baggie. I'm a believer in less is more lately. While I have completely packed tackle-boxes, I also have a few simple boxes for specific types of fishing and grab which ever one fits what we are going for. Generally I just fish worms... I havent used cheese in years. Kills'em every time.

Now if you want to talk Kokanee fishing, thats a whole other conversation and you need hundreds of dollars of lures, and hundreds of dollars in special poles / reels. Oh and hundreds of hours of "learning curve" to catch them consistently. 

LMAO


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Like Dallan said, less is better. I carried around a 10 lb tackle box for years, not anymore ,a few hooks,flys ,leader, sinkers, bubbles, swivels, bait, you should be set.

Welcome to the forum, post up your results!!:mrgreen:


----------

